# Sacred Detroit Michigan



## JWW427 (Apr 10, 2021)

This is a video by Chad Stuemke.
Ive always been fascinated by stories of our great USA cities being built upon sacred sites by Freemasons who knew some of the truth of our world and universe.

https://chadstuemke.com/mystic-michigan-stargate-detroit-television-segment/


----------



## TrangoSpackler (Apr 10, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> This is a video by Chad Stuemke.
> Ive always been fascinated by stories of our great USA cities being built upon sacred sites by Freemasons who knew some of the truth of our world and universe.
> 
> https://chadstuemke.com/mystic-michigan-stargate-detroit-television-segment/



Very interesting presentation; high production values and like most of what appears at SH totally new to me. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 10, 2021)

I live about 30 miles from Detroit  Michigan is  full of  history  and wonderful places


----------

